# Romeo & Juliet Redux



## ChiCat (Jul 7, 2016)

Last night it was so sweet ....

Under my window a young guy sat, singing his love to one of my girls.

He's black. She's calico. Think of the kittens!

"She" is one of my humane society fosters, too wild to get near, and in heat. If I can ever get her to a vet, she'll be fixed.

"He" is one of three young cats who have begun lurking around my home. Clearly part of this Spring's litters, one is all black, one is a Tux, and one is a tortie. They're not completely wild; I think they have a home somewhere in the neighborhood.

Just wanted to share a tale of a hot Summer night. As the song says: "I don't bother chasing mice around ...."

:kittyball


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh my. I hope you can keep Juliet confined!  I know what you mean about not being able to really catch a cat to do the vet thing. I caught my feral last week and I'm not sure that will happen again any time soon.... great suspicion on the cat's part.


----------

